# 1965 421 stock distributor



## Jody (Mar 21, 2021)

Iam looking for a good distributor to put in my 65 421 ...


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Jody said:


> Iam looking for a good distributor to put in my 65 421 ...


I have an Accel with an MSD divorced coil cap, and a stock points type. Are you looking for HEI or points


----------



## Jody (Mar 21, 2021)

Points ...thank you ...I got to get this back to a points distributor set up


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Almost any 55-73 Pontiac distributor will work, the only differences were in the timing curve and iron or aluminum bodies.


----------



## Sanders Speed (Oct 23, 2020)

This is what I put in my 69, https://progressionignition.com/ I haven't started it yet , New tkx 5 speed and 4 wheel disc brakes, ect. Pricy, but I wanted the shutoff feature. Will have to bring a flatbed to steal it.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Like 052 said Pontiac distributors are easy to buy even rebuilt. 









PONTIAC Cardone Industries Distributors - V8 Engine Type - Free Shipping on Orders Over $99 at Summit Racing


Find PONTIAC Cardone Industries Distributors V8 Engine Type and get Free Shipping on Orders Over $99 at Summit Racing!




www.summitracing.com





Now you will still need a good cap and rotor, use brass tipped ones. Summit has those as well, MSD brand. They come with points and condenser or you can convert to Petronix.

If you do, use a Petronix coil as well. Or you can buy a new distributor that already has an electronic switch. Or go all the way like Sanders speed and adjust timing with your IPhone..

Any way you decide will perform basically the same as long as your timing advance curve is set right....


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Lemans guy said:


> Like 052 said Pontiac distributors are easy to buy even rebuilt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was just going to throw my points dizzy in a bin, but I guess I should rebuild it.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Yes keep it!...always good for a backup.









Ignition Performance Test - Car Craft Magazine


We test a Stock Point, Stock HEI and a Aftermarket HEI on a 350 small-block to measure what ignition generates the most horsepower in our Ignition Performance Test Shoot-Out. Only at www.carcraft.com, the official website for Car Craft Magazine.




www.hotrod.com





Skip the bla bla above and just read the dyno numbers.....Take 5200 RPM’s....

Look at HP and Torque.....look throughout the range, you will see that good timing,..set up with points....will run just as good on a street car.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Lemans guy said:


> Yes keep it!...always good for a backup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That has been the consensus, ever since I started in the Vette forum, and then here. What is a good source for rebuild kits and specifications?


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

No real rebuild kits Army, curve kits and then you have to just get the parts you need. Rarely does the big bronze internal bushings need replacing. But the gear may need to be replaced or shimmed. Moroso sells a hardened shim kit. Of course good points and condenser like blue streak, cap and rotor like MSD with brass terminals. Corvette Central sells a kit with the small gaskets that go under the plate that lubricates for the vac advance. It has new screws as well, about $11. Of course curve kit gives weights and.springs.


----------



## Scott06 (May 6, 2020)

If you want to stay with a stock points type _ would reccomend upgrading to this Breakerless Ignition

I got rid of my points showed a real improvement in startability and looks 100% stock


----------

